# Fuel consumption



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
I run an Autosleeper Symbol with the 2 Litre petrol engine 2001 vintage and about 16,000 miles on the clock. When going away we always calculated fuel consumption at about 23 mpg. I recently started a new job and am doing a round trip of about 30 miles a day. SOOO I drained the tanks, took out all food etc and have been driving carefully to optimise fuel consumption, I have refilled the fuel tank and with the aid of a calculater I can inform you that I have achieved a consumption figure of.........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Taadaa 22.8 mpg :lol: ,
the message is err..don't bother
Chris


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

My thoughts on fuel consumption are.

A. If you are so worried about it you shouldn't own a MH
B. MHs generally do low mileage anyway so it doesn't matter
C. If you bother to calculate the figure you have too much time to spare


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

A lot of the fuel used once you are moving (say above 30 and on the level) is moving air out of the way. Unless you move at a snails pace you won't improve your consumption figures.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

This may be a little an*l, but i always keep a log of my mileage and mpg. I do this because if anything is starting to go wrong within the engine, usually mpg is the first thing to suffer.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> This may be a little an*l, but i always keep a log of my mileage and mpg. I do this because if anything is starting to go wrong within the engine, usually mpg is the first thing to suffer.


I am the same too , got the wife at it as well. As we pull into fuel station she is already asking "whats the mileage"


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Regarding the odd fuel consumption characteristics of some vehicles, I once had a Mk 2 Golf 1.8 GL that would always do 28 mpg. It didn't matter if it was thrashed or driven carefully, overloaded or one up, town or motorway, summer or winter. Always 28 mpg. I've never understood why.

SD


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> A lot of the fuel used once you are moving (say above 30 and on the level) is moving air out of the way. Unless you move at a snails pace you won't improve your consumption figures.


Would it help if I drove backwards? :lol: seriously though it would be a brave man that drove on the A50 and A38 slower than 55, tailgatititus and glared at 8O Think I'll put a drop of water back in the tanks to slosh about and keep things clean,
Chris


----------

